# Sealer or gasket for energy free waterer



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I have a mirafount waterer that routinely drives me crazy. I'd ditch it in a heartbeat if I could get a freedom fountain like the rest of my waterers. Anyway, in the meantime, I need to figure out something to use to seal this thing up. Has to be water resistant and able to stick to the smooth waterer plastic. It fits between the lid and the main case. Now, I don't know why, but this thing is designed that the entire top has to come off to do anything at all, including changing the float level. Otherwise I'd be VERY tempted to just try to use windshield adcesive and glue it shut permanently. I imagine that there had to have been a thick gasket in there originally (around 1/4") but I have no idea. It was purchased used. The actual line needing sealed is above the water level but any wave action from animals drinking subjects it to plenty of water. So, rambling aside, any ideas on a potential way to fill this gap so that it remains serviceable while still stopping the water from leaking out that gap when cattle drink and create waves? I've tried RTV with wax paper on top to prevent it from sticking to the lid when I placed it back on but it didn't stick to any surface at all. Also tried some weather stripping to no avail.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I have used this very dense expandable foam from Lowes and have had excellent results. It is adhesive backed on one side the other side is non-adhering. It may be what you are looking for....at least you can see it first hand at Lowes.

Regards, Mike

https://www.lowes.com/pd/M-D-13-ft-Expand-N-Seal-Foam-Window-Weatherstrip/3434324


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Have you used that in a very wet situation?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

8350HiTech said:


> Have you used that in a very wet situation?


Yes, and as long as the surface that your applying the adhesive side to is dry upon application it will stick. It is very dense foam and if you can apply compression it will make the seal become even more dense.

Regards, Mike


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Well, looks like they have plenty in stock at my local store. I think I might try one tomorrow. Thanks.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Good luck with it Nathan.

Regards, Mike


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I've use the slit foam pipe insulation--the kind that comes in sticks about 5' long--for a lot of things like your need. It's flexible and will compress and expand. I just glue the slit on to hold it in place.

If I saw a picture, I could get more specific.

Ralph


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I would go online find a dealer and get the proper part or gasket . An energyfree water must be sealed perfectly top to bottom or it will freeze . Energyfree drinkers work but there is no room for error in sealing them up .


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Just put in one of these and you will get rid of your problems!!

http://eagleplasticsllc.com


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

rjmoses said:


> I've use the slit foam pipe insulation--the kind that comes in sticks about 5' long--for a lot of things like your need. It's flexible and will compress and expand. I just glue the slit on to hold it in place.
> 
> If I saw a picture, I could get more specific.
> 
> Ralph


I could take a picture of the mating surfaces but I wouldn't be able to get a picture of the gap without getting all Fantastic Voyage and somehow taking a picture from the inside once it's assembled.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

endrow said:


> I would go online find a dealer and get the proper part or gasket . An energyfree water must be sealed perfectly top to bottom or it will freeze . Energyfree drinkers work but there is no room for error in sealing them up .


Maybe it's the protection from being inside the barn but it doesn't freeze and I have had one of the balls removed for the last few years.

Finding a dealer part certainly isn't a bad idea though. Depends on price. If it's too much I'll buy a used waterer of a different brand that I like a lot better than this one.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

bluefarmer said:


> Just put in one of these and you will get rid of your problems!!
> 
> http://eagleplasticsllc.com


The rest of my waterers are Freedom Fountains which if I remember right are a Behlen product. I'd love to stick with the same company.


----------



## Northeast PA hay and beef (Jan 29, 2017)

You haven't seen the commercials? Al you need is flex seal. It will seal your waterer and you can put your boat back together with it.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Northeast PA hay and beef said:


> You haven't seen the commercials? Al you need is flex seal. It will seal your waterer and you can put your boat back together with it.


And a screen door makes a nice airboat platform...


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I see those blue waters Daniels Farm Store In Leola Pa. .Call nmaybe they have the gasket an would mail it to you


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

endrow said:


> I see those blue waters Daniels Farm Store In Leola Pa. .Call nmaybe they have the gasket an would mail it to you


I checked with Agri-Service yesterday. Scrolled the whole way through the Mira-fount parts breakdown and didn't see this old waterer. They did have a gasket list by measurement instead of part number though. I measured the area to be gasketed and we're going to try to track it down that way before I give up and start throwing home improvement stuff at it again.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Agri-service found a gasket for a similar waterer for me today and it turns out it's pretty much identical to the product Mike first listed.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Northeast PA hay and beef said:


> You haven't seen the commercials? Al you need is flex seal. It will seal your waterer and you can put your boat back together with it.


And lift weights with it, and replace the shingles on your house after a limb pokes a hole through the OSB, and tape your bumper back on your pickup...

The uses are endless!

If they'd only had flex seal on the Titanic, she'd still be afloat...

WHEE--DOGGIES!!!

Later! OL J R


----------

